# Greetings All



## wfahey (Mar 26, 2008)

Hello

I am new to this forum and thought I would take a moment to introduce myself. I have recently returned to sailing after many years as a power boater and semi-pro bass fisherman. I purchased a Catalina 25 and sailed that for about 6 months before buying a Catalina 36 named _Lucky_. My girlfriend and I spend every Friday-Sunday on Canyon Lake. We also joined the Hill Country Yacht Club and have made many many friends.

Having been on other forums in the past, I am looking forward to comradarie of other people with like interests. I travel several times a month as part of my job and that has allowed me to meet many of the people on the forums. It is always great to put faces with names and enjoy a drink or dinner with new found friends.

Bill


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Welcome Bill...Glad to see this new Into thread is getting used...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Welcome Bill. You'll find this site very rewarding but it is addictive.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Welcome aboard Bill. Hope you enjoy your boat to the fullest.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Holla, I am Giulietta, I am a 35 YO girl from Chad.

I would love to meet you do you come to africa?

I am now finishing school and the Governement gave me this computer, that I share with the ministery of Energy, (we only have 3 computers here)...

I hate fake people and want World peace..my hobbies are:

Painting, reading romantic novels, flute playing and helping un-priveleged older people...

I enjoy honest people and love to stare at the stars..sailboats are a big dream of mine...

CAn I have your photo? Please?? we are very poor and our walls at the hut are covered with photos of sailnet sailors to keep us warm in the cold african nights...its been snowing a lot here, lately...please?? please?? Help warm my lonely cold heart, in these troublesome times....it's all I have

My name is Wanbite Ngu'huhng, Wassifet...

Thank you


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Bill,
No no no no no! The man is a bit daffy since he lost his throne in Portugal. Please don't send photos.


----------



## wfahey (Mar 26, 2008)

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone.

Teshannon I know I was always on the fishing forums, they really can be addictive. And I take it I need to keep and eye on Giulietta?

Thanks again


----------



## denby (Feb 21, 2007)

Welcome aboard Bill,

You will find a lot of knowledge here and fun. Giulietta is very knowledgeable and a very good sailor. He is our resident Portuguese and likes to have fun. Just don't post a photo unless you have a sense of humor.


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

You guys are always ruining the fun...



denby said:


> Welcome aboard Bill,
> 
> You will find a lot of knowledge here and fun. Giulietta is very knowledgeable and a very good sailor. He is our resident Portuguese and likes to have fun. Just don't post a photo unless you have a sense of humor.


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

wfahey said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome everyone.
> 
> Teshannon I know I was always on the fishing forums, they really can be addictive. And I take it I need to keep and eye on Giulietta?
> 
> Thanks again


You catch G - the biggest tuna you ever get to brag about catching...


----------

